# 1911 Fastback Checkering



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone know for sure what the LPI is on the front strap of the frame on a 1911 Fastback? I'm guessing 25 or 30, but would like to know for sure. It's not listed anywhere on the Sif site, that I can see.

Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pretty sure (96%) it's 30lpi

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Mark an inch and count them?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Spike12 said:


> Mark an inch and count them?


No, just eyeball'd it.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

FYI...I spoke with Sig, and they ran my S#, and told me that it's 25 LPI.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Does that imply that at some time they changed it?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

